# need help identifying murray year



## dopehead (Jun 27, 2010)

I salvaged this bike out of some briers last year. and would like to know the general year this could have been produced..
 Has a half tank which usually denotes early 60's but it uses a lucky 7 seat post and has removable nuts on the pedals to change out blocks.  any Ideas
William


----------



## partsguy (Jun 27, 2010)

Serial number?


----------

